# new ivf clinic in cardiff



## Queenie1

just found this post about a new ivf clinic opening in cardiff

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=238305.0

this is the clinics website.

http://www.crmw.co.uk/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## joeyrella

that's interesting, i'll be keen to see what their prices are like and their success rates once they get going.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Sounds very interesting, cant wait to see what they have to say for themselves when they get started


----------



## Scouse

Hi ladies don't tend to post much anymore but do keep my eye on you all.

I've just had an email from Lyndon to say he is moving to this new clinic........ definitely IVF Wales' lost!


----------



## Jule

Ooh how interetsing.  SO he is going to work in the new clinic?  Where is it?


----------



## Scouse

Off Junction 34 on M4 I believe it's the Miskin exit!


----------



## PixTrix

I feel quite sad that Lyndon is leaving IVF Wales. Mind you I am not ruling the new clinic out!


----------



## Scouse

I know what you mean......... but just about to begin this tx so too late to change!
But have just emailed Lyndon a list of Qu.


----------



## Jule

SO will his clinic only be private?
It is always a thought for you girls if you end up paying privately?  Lantrisant isnt too far either.

BTW scouse Happy Anniversary, how many years today?


----------



## Scouse

I'm not sure I just assumed it was private but if on site of a hospital may offer both?
Will let you know when Lyndon gets back to me.
Our anniversary is in Dec Jule, just haven't changed my sig for sooooo long.  Thank you for kind wishes though!


----------



## PixTrix

Good luck for your tx Scouse. Lyndon is fab aint he, he'll still be able to answer questions for you, he really cares


----------



## Taffy Girl

Lovely to hear from you - Best of luck for your treatment Scouse x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good luck for your treatment Scouse!


----------



## claire1

Girls the clinic isn't in the hospital grounds, it adjacent to it, by all the private medical testing facilities and the travellodge.  From what I've heard they are will just be doing private cycles at the start.  Will be seeing my consulant at the end of the month, so can ask him if they will be doing NHS cycles in the future if you want me to.  Mum also works with the other gyne cons so she can ask them if they know anything.

Scouse good luck with your tx.

Wonder who will be taking over from Lyndon?


----------



## kara76

scouse lovely to see you here and good luck with your cycle


----------



## josiejo

I have just emailed the new clinic for prices and the reply was from Lyndon so he must already be working for them. They don't have a price list as yet but hope to have one that can be emailed later on this week.
Lyndon will be a great loss to them, I just hope that no one else follows him.


----------



## kara76

hi ladies

i have been following this thread wonder when i should say something lol

CRMW is Lyndon, need i say more well i will lol, CRMW is the hard work and clinic of Lyndon yeah thats right ladies Lyndon has his own clinic can you imgaine what a brilliant place this is gona be! i know from personal experience that Lyndon really does care and has views very much like our own when it comes to treatment for infertility. 

i think we will all agree that this is a loss to IVF wales yet i know many of us always wondered what a brilliant and dedicated man was doing working for the NHS and all the restrictions that come with it!! i know we have spoken about this at meets

i for one wish Lyndon all the very best and i think that this is gona be one fab clinic that actually cares and puts the patient first. i truely believe that without Lyndon i wouldnt have Tyler, he has offered me wonderful support and i always remember meeting him for the first time after he has read my questions that were printed for a follow up and put in my notes.


----------



## Scouse

Thank you for all you good wishes......... still got my head well and truly buried!!!

Lyndon has said he will email a price list to people who are interested -but as I'm about to begin tx I declined, it's too late to change clinics.  I have promsed to pop in and see him in his new clinic with our new addition XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
Fingers X but if everything goes to plan, Lyndon will still do our ICSI in his last week.
He did say though RE prices.... that people hould be 'pleasantly surprised!'

He also told me about the staff that he will be working with, I could always forward that info if anyone was interested?
Lyndon did say they would initially be private as it's up to 'others' if they'll be able to offer NHS tx!

Hope that helps........ its opening mid July so you'll be able to get all info from the horse's mouth so to speak!
Love to all X


----------



## kara76

scouse burying your head can be part and parcel of it all cant it. IVF wales in a good clinic and you are in good hands


----------



## mimi41

Ooh how exciting for Lyndon, i wish him all the luck and success


----------



## Jule

Good on Lyndon, hope it goes really well for him and he can move forward with things, who knows he may do PGD    May help us in the future if he does.


----------



## kara76

i am pretty sure that PDG will be on the cards as i know its very much a passion of lyndon and he did alot when he was in the states


----------



## marieclare

Hi girls just to let you know we saw Lyndon yesterday, he was great about our questions and also said we could keep intouch via private email and he would be happy to still answer questions if he could help. Then later via another staff member we found out what kara said about this being his own venture. Also we saw Debbie and she confirmed she would also be going to work for the new clinic in September but could not really discuss it any more. 

Another shock was Louise is leaving to go to LWC london which is a fantastic opportunity and brilliant news for her but another sad loss for the clinic.


----------



## josiejo

Well done on Lyndon, i had a feeling he was involved in a big way when I got my reply from him. 

I only had one brief dealing with Debbie and she was lovely so IVF Wales loss is certainly Lyndon's gain. Gutted that Louise is going she always makes me smile and feel at ease. 

It  is really sad that IVF Wales is losing so many staff.


----------



## helen_26

Gutted especially that louise is leaving. She saw us through the whole of this cycle and we really clicked.
I'm really interested to see the prices for the new clinic.


----------



## Ravan

At this rate they will have no-one left!
Congratulations though for Lyndon.


----------



## marieclare

Ravan, it is a bit concerning especially when people have been told extra staff were needed for 2nd cycles but the numbers just seem to be going down   

Helen & Josie I agree Louise is fantastic I can certainly see why she has been snapped up by harley street. Same goes for debbie she is a wonderful nurse and I wish them both all the best but will be sad to cycle without them


----------



## Scouse

It's going to be like the Marie Celeste at IVF Wales.......... do you think it's something we said??


----------



## sugar-fairy

Well this new clinic sounds like it is going to be fantastic. It think I will register my interest there now. I dont think I will be having tx until next year but it defo sounds like somewhere I would like to go


----------



## Jule

Omg it will be weird going there with so many new faces.I know I'm not under them but I have my scan and bloods there through my cycles so nxt time ill be meeting all new people!
Great opportunities for all the staff moving though


----------



## joeyrella

sounds more and more interesting.  i like the idea of being 'pleasantly surprised' by the price list!
i think losing debbie will be a serious blow for IVFwales, she is fantastic.  i honestly think its only down to her going out of her way for us that our last cycle worked.


----------



## jk1

No way, i can't believe they are all going!!  I bet they all leave before my third cycle too!!

Good for them though although it is concerning that ivf wales will prob be short staffed esp in view of what they have said about the second cycle funding

jo xx


----------



## kara76

well flipping heck i knew lyndon and debs were going but louise too, i hope they have some good fertility nurses someone in there hat. good luck to um all.

anyone who is still cycling try not to be concerned as ivf wales have a level of care to uphold and im sure they will, i think the stress with be on the consultants now. i think in fertility experience is what counts!


----------



## mimi41

Who's going to be the con there then


----------



## Scouse

This is some of the info Lyndon emailed - hope it helps?

As a little more information about the team in response to your question about consultants, there are 3 Consultants: Amanda O'Leary, currently the only Gynaecologist in Wales who has undergone sub-speciality training in Reproductive Medicine, Umesh Acharya who is a Consultant Gynaecologist with sub-specialty in Reproductive Medicine who has run the Plymouth IVF clinic for the last 12 years maintaining its position in the top 10 of UK clinics and Hatel Tejura a Consultant Gynaecologist at the Royal Glamorgan Hospital


----------



## mimi41

Thanks Scouse


----------



## Queenie1

omg i can't believe all this.

i'm so pleased for lyndon as he is such a wonderful man and deserves every success in his new clinic.

again i'm pleased for debbie she will be a wonderful assest to lyndon's clinic

as for louise lwc london have got themselves a great nurse.

i am a little worried now as i had such faith in debbie and louise as they have been so kind and so experienced in their work. that i wonder what will happen at ivf wales now.
with ivf losing lyndon as well. i am speech less.

i just hope the ivf wales have got more staff now with just as much care and experience as these 3 have. 

i for one would consider going to the new clinic and look forward to seeing the prices.

good luck to lyndon, debbie and louise.


----------



## sun dancer

This all sound's very intresting i've never met lyndon but sound's a lovely man frm what i hav read on here 
debbie and louise r both very nice they will all b missed 
i for 1 will b intrested in finding out more for the new clinic


----------



## kara76

ladies i have a price list, if anyone wants a copy drop me a pm with your email address and i can forward one

good prices i think and a very clear price list which makes a change.

i would copy and paste but it messes it up


----------



## kara76

emails sent to everyone who has pm'd me.


----------



## mimi41

How much is icsi kara


----------



## kara76

Inclusive IVF Package
Fees include :
All Ultrasound scans in treatment cycle
HFEA license Fee
Sedation for egg recovery
Ultrasound guided egg recovery
Blastocyst culture
Embryo transfer
Embryo vitrification
Embryo freezing 1 year if applicable
Review consultation (if within three months of the end of treatment)
2 pregnancy scans ( 6 and 9 weeks)

Fees exclude :
The cost of drugs for ovarian stimulation
Pre treatment tests
Donor sperm


Intracytoplasmic Sperm Injection ICSI Package 
Fees include :
IVF package as above & ICSI
£3495


----------



## mimi41

Thanks hun


----------



## CLAIRE1969

Are you sure that the prices are right?

I have just checked London Womens Clinic website
and they are charging £4050 for ICSI AND £500 extra for blastocyst culture AND £500 extra
for first year freezing .If the prices are correct that makes the new clinic
atleast £1500 cheaper for ICSI!!!!

Has anyone seen this place?


----------



## Vixxx

Thanks for sending the info Kara. I can receive email but can't email out, so thanking you here rather than replying to your message. I hope I won't need it but suspect I will and it's always good to have information on options.  Not feeling too confident at the moment.  .


----------



## kara76

claire the prices are right, i have done some comparing myself and your calculations are right, i havent seen the clinic yet but hope too soon.


----------



## ebonie

This clinic sounds fab    i would like to wish lyndon so much success in his new venture.

The price you just showed kara seems really good!!

Its only about 10 minutes from my house i got to pass it to go to work  Nice beefeater 
very close and im not sure if its a premier or travel inn near by to very handy for people who have further to travel !!


----------



## CLAIRE1969

Hi,

Has anyone got the price for IVF treatment /and IUI  at the new clinic?

Also where are you getting the prices from? I have looked at the CRMW.co.uk webpage and they do not have any prices there yet.

Claire


----------



## kara76

ebonie i didnt know it was so close to you

claire i have the price list from the top dog if you would like a copy pm me your email address


----------



## josiejo

Ebonie, do you know if there is buses that go close to it?

I got an email with the prices today too and there is very little cost difference between there and IVF Wales so even more tempted to give it a bash.

Claire, if you email the address on the website they will send you the full price list.


----------



## julespenfold

Thanks Kara for the list definately worth a look, can some one post when they have the date for their open day please.


----------



## helen_26

Thanks for the list Kara. It's deffinately worth checking out.


----------



## Queenie1

i got this price list yesterday as well. very good prices on par with ivf wales.

i agree jules i would be very interested to go to an open day and have a look around.


----------



## ebonie

Hi josie jo There are buses that go past hun they stop at the actual hospital . But it all depends where you are coming from ?? xx


----------



## josiejo

Thanks Ebonie, I would be getting train into Cardiff then heading from there. I really really must learn to drive lol


----------



## claire1

Josie, 
You'd be better trying to get a train into Pontypridd and going to the bus station and catching the bus that stops at the hospital.  As I don't think the Royal Glam buses go/come from Cardiff.


----------



## josiejo

Thanks Claire, 

You can tell I have no idea where anywhere is lol


----------



## jennymorgan

Hi Claire,

I have emailed them and the price for an IVF cycle is £2795 this  includes blastocyst and embryo freezing.The price for IUI is £595.Hope this helps in making your decision about where to go.

I do feel though that you should not go just on the price but the people working there.
Reading through the blog however this Lyndon chap seems to be very popular!

best wishes 

Jen


----------



## kara76

hiya jenny

i can assure you the staff there will be great. lyndon is brill and really cares and i know one of the nurses and one con who are just as good. i agree price isnt everything but for me i believe i wouldnt be where i am now without lyndon


----------



## CLAIRE1969

Thanks Jen,

I appreciate price is not everything,but it still looks a lot cheaper than the london womens,approx £1300 for an ivf cycle and £450 for IUI.
Has anyone got contact with Lyndon to see this place and tell the rest of what its like?

Claire


----------



## kara76

i am in touch with lyndon but i live in west wales so havent seen the clinic yet but hope to get to visit at some point soon, i would imagine knowing lyndon it will be top class and state of the art and will be all about patients comfort


----------



## Jule

When i spoke to Lyndon last he said there was going to be an open day so that would be for everyone i would have thought. Ill let you know if i hear anything.  Not sure of theopening date, does anyone know?


----------



## sun dancer

I had an e-mail off lyndon 2day said it's open on the 12th july so not long


----------



## Jule

wow thats soon, do you know anything about an open day


----------



## kara76

i bet he is very busy answering emails lol

im very excited to see what its like, ive only been it 2 ivf clinics, ivf wales and lwc

jule i think thats the day it opens not the open day.....isnt it lol


----------



## sun dancer

he didnt say anything in the e-mail bowt an open day
but thats the date it opens


----------



## miriam7

clinic must be gutted to lose those 3! how much is ivf cycle at ivf wales ..i take it its more than the £2795 lyndons charging?


----------



## kara76

IVF at IVF wales is £2467 (quoted on website/price hasnt increased for a couple of years) so a little cheaper, that is just the basic charge with no extras such as AH or blastocyst.


----------



## Vixxx

Hello Girls

Does anyone know if the new clinic is going to do any of the less standard tests, eg immunes, other bloods?  No sign of them on the price list but it does say the treatments exclude pre-treatment tests.  Also, anyone know if the Drs there have an intterest in these areas?

Thanks

Vixxx


----------



## kara76

hiya hun 

sorry i cant answer this for you but i could find out or you could  email the clinic


----------



## Vixxx

I guess I could email the clinic and ask.  Is it always Lyndon who answers?  Also does anyone know if they are going to have an open day?  They should have one soon after opening (and we could all go together and have a meet up there or after!)


----------



## ebonie

Josie jo theres something telling me that there is a cardiff bus that runs past the hospital hun ill have to try and find out more info for u xxx


----------



## kara76

vixx have you emailed the clinic?not sure if its always lyndon who replies


----------



## Vixxx

I haven't emailed the clinic yet, Kara, but was hoping to find time to do it this weekend.


----------



## Vixxx

I just wrote and asked :

- Will your doctors be looking beyond the standard bloods done before starting treatment (eg FSH monitoring and immunes)

- Do you have an open day / evening planned? There are a number of patients at other units who are interested in seeing your clinic and meeting the staff (even though many of us know a number of you already!) and particularly finding out information such as the interests of the doctors and how treatment options might differ from that available locally at present

I'm sure there's a lot more it would be good to know, but hope they will have an open evening

They should be opening in a week or so, shouldn't they?


----------



## kara76

i believe they open on the 12th july


----------



## sugar-fairy

Vixx it will be lyndon who replies, he is very prompt too. I am going to meet him newxt week for a chat about my last cycles and what i can do next time.  It does sound like a great place


----------



## Vixxx

Hi Sugar-Fairy

Are you going to talk to Lyndon in his old or new capacity?  I have my FU at IVF Wales this week coming but thought it would just be with JE, but I am trying to decide whether to go elsewhere and would be interested in finding out what the new clinic might offer that is different.


----------



## kara76

venus

lyndon is a embryologist and a flipping good one, he also really cares about his patients

vixx im sure you would be able to see lyndon at ivf wales if you request to


----------



## mimi41

Lyndon is amazing, i would not be where without him and his team.


----------



## irishgrin

Hi everyone, hope you don't mind me popping in here   Very new to this.... looked up the new clinic on the website but not much info given out yet.  Could anyone pass on the price list, would really appreciate it, as I am totally confused where to start or go.  I'm presently aboard and will be back in the UK by sept.  I've looked at so many clinics in the UK and Spain that i now feel so overwhelmed and totally confused!!!! please help .... thanks and good luck to everyone


----------



## Shellebell

Hi girls

I am going to move this thread to the general Wales Location board cause this one is just for IVF Wales patients and the thread has changed from info to almost promoting a another clinic


----------



## julespenfold

Just marking new location x


----------



## pheobs1

Hi ladies, I noticed this thread and contacted the clinic.  We are currently waiting for our first consultation at IVF Wales for nhs treatment, we need DIUI and our local hospital don't offer donor treatment.  Already hitting some hurdles, we are seriously considering private treatment.  I emailed Lyndon and as you have all said, I found him really helpful.  He answered my questions in general about treatment and choosing a donor (from Xytex).  
If his attitude is anything to go by, I would love to be treated there.  He told me we could ring for an appointment from Monday.

Take Care everyone and hope to chat to you all soon xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all

I have just had a meeting with Lyndon at the CRMW and the clinic is fantastic. I got a guided tour and got to see the labs, treatment rooms and got a look at the new software system they will be using. I was gobsmacked at how fantastic it all is. Lyndon has the labs exactly how he wants them with the most up to date technology - very different to IVF Wales. He has a completely new approach to treatment and how the clinic will be run. I am defo going to have my next cycle.

He will be having open days and open evenings where people can go along for a question and answer session with no obligations to the clinic. The ethos of the clinic is all about the patient/client.

You will not be disappointed with it


----------



## josiejo

Oh it sounds really exciting. I have now decided that if we do end up having to pay for our next cycle we are going to go here.  Don't get me wrong I don't have any problem with IVF Wales, but if we are paying I want to be treated that way and be able to speak to clinical staff easily during the cycle.
Ebonie, thanks for the info on buses.


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Girls, we haven't even made it to the actual clinic in IVF Wales yet, but exchanged a lot of emails with lyndon and we are phoning on monday for a consultation.
Glad to hear it look fantastic, but from his emails I could tell he cares about us and our treatment
xxxxx


----------



## kara76

sugar i bet its great there, cant wait to have a look round, chat soon hun


----------



## PixTrix

great stuff Sugar. 
Thats brill Phoebe hopefully you will have some tx dates in place Monday


----------



## marieclare

Sugar the clinic sounds great, we are very seriously considering going here for our next cycle. (Infact DH has already decided as far as he is concerned lol  ). 

I don't have any massive issue with IVFWales but its clear they are snowed under at the moment and I have my niggles with treatment plans / admin issues, so am very interested to see how things might be handled differently in a private setting.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi everyone

Kara - you will be so impressed with the clinic. It is the opposite to IVF Wales, very non-clinical. Lyndon didnt want it to look hospitally. Hope you and tyler are feeling better now   

I am defo having my next cycle there. Each patient has a separate room during ec and you get on your bed and get wheeled down to the collection suite, get fully sedated (great for me    ) and then get wheeled back. No walk of shame down the corridor in  your nighty    

Lyndons treatment approach is great - easy access to all staff members so questions can be answerd quickly by the right person you need to speak to. He gave me some great advice about my lap and I am defo going to book my planning apt with him in the new year. I am sure that his pg rate will be great.

IVF Wales do a great job with the resources they have available. But as it is an NHS hospital the funds are not always there but this new clinic is wholly and soley IVF. Lyndon is like a child in a sweetshop


----------



## kara76

i think easy access to staff is great as we have all been in a situation where we need expert advice and havent been able to get it  hence the need for places such as this where sometimes the advice is wrong lol

i would personally still wana walk down to ec lol, i hate being wheeled lol i would have walked for my section if i could of

staff that really care are worth their weight in gold, im a great fan of lyndon and i know if it wasnt for him tyler wouldnt be here


----------



## josiejo

Website is up and running now with some photos of inside, it looks lovely.

There is a couple of open evenings in August so think we may sort it going along to one of those.


----------



## marieclare

Thanks Josie the pics do look good. I rang yesterday and got through straight away, have an appointment end of august for consult. Really looking forward to getting another point of view on what we should do from here.


----------



## pheobs1

Hi girls,

We have an appointment there on July 30th, can't wait!


----------



## Vixxx

Hi Everyone!  Very exciting that the new clinic is up and running   .  They must be pretty busy already if they are on to appointments at the end of August!

Marieclare & Phoebs1 - Am I right that the initial consultation costs about £200, and that's even if you decide not to proceed with treatment there?  Also, does anyone have any idea if they are going to be selective (ie decide who they will take depending on liklihood of success, ie not those with lower chances of success) or if they will take (almost) anyone?

Thanks


----------



## josiejo

How exciting you have appointments already, marie, is your appointment at the end of August as that was the 1st available or did you choose that?

Vixx, they are very good at replying to emails and willing to answer all questions. Lyndon replied with in an hour the last time I emailed.

We have now decided we are going to book in for the first open evening so we can have a look around, we both have some weight to lose before we start so thinking of maybe late Oct/Nov time.


----------



## pheobs1

Hi again,

I asked for an appointment at the end of July.  I think we could have gone sooner if we wanted.  Booked in for the open evening in August too.  All my experience so far is easy to get through on the phone, emails answered straight away and happy to help with questions even if you aren't getting treatment there.  I don't have much experience with tx yet, but feel very positive about this place
xxxx


----------



## josiejo

Here you go Jules

http://www.crmw.co.uk/

Pheobs, are you going to the Wed or Sunday one?

I am starting to feel all positive about this again and a little excited even though it will be a while off.


----------



## marieclare

Hi Josie, 

I actually asked for the end of August appointment because I have a hysteroscopy on the 19th, so I didn't see much point in going before that is done and we know the results. 

The impression I got is that you could pretty much name your date. Yes I think consult is £200 but I don't have the prices with me so double check to make sure xxx


----------



## pheobs1

Hey Josie, we are going on the Wednesday, can't wait.
Vixx I emailed then and Lyndon sent me a price list. Think first appointment is an hour long and includes an ultrasound for £190? (under £200), if you email them you will get a response really quickly.  
xxxx


----------



## Queenie1

hi i have emailed to go on the sunday open day


----------



## PixTrix

thats brill Queenie, we are going on the sunday too so will see you there 

Anyone else going to the open day?


----------



## Vixxx

I have emailed to go on the Wednesday - would have asked for Sunday but I'm away that weekend.


----------



## Queenie1

thats great news pix i will look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Vixxx

Anyone else planning to go to the Sunday open day?


----------



## josiejo

I am going on the Sunday too.


----------



## Queenie1

shall we make a list of who is going on which day perhaps we can all look out for each other.

WEDNESDAY
1. Vixxx
2.pheobs1


SUNDAY
1. queenie
2. pix trix
3. josiejo


----------



## PixTrix

shall we make a list of who is going on which day perhaps we can all look out for each other.

WEDNESDAY
1. Vixxx
2.pheobs1


SUNDAY
1. queenie
2. pix trix
3. josiejo

great idea Queenie


----------



## moocat

Hi ladies

Can i join you?? i am going to the open day on the sunday. Look forward to seeing you all there 

xx


----------



## Vixxx

Hello Moocat, and welcome!

Anyone else for the Wednesday, or is it just you and me, Phoebs1?

Vixxx


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Moocat and welcome, I have added you to the list

Open evening/day

WEDNESDAY
1. Vixxx
2.pheobs1


SUNDAY
1. queenie
2. pix trix
3. josiejo
4. Moocat


----------



## RubyBeth

Hi Ladies

Open evening/day

WEDNESDAY
1. Vixxx
2.pheobs1


SUNDAY
1. queenie
2. pix trix
3. josiejo
4. Moocat
5. RubyBeth

We have decided to go to Nottingham as we have friends there but could be persuaded. Lyndon def comes recommeded by you ladies doesnt he? Wait and see I guess isnt it?

Good luck to everyone having treatment there, i'll be watching and keeping everything crossed for you. 

RB
XX


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Ruby, great to have you on board. 

Lovely to see the list growing


----------



## lou7

Hi ladies

We've already had our first consultation as we went and had a look round the clinic before it opened.  All looks fab!   We've booked our first treatment to start mid-August so won't be coming to the open evenings.  Will look forward to hearing what you all think though.

Glad there are other people who are interested in having their treatment there..it's always nice when you can get some support.

xx


----------



## RubyBeth

Fab news Lou7, everything crossed for you.

Pixtrix - Thanks for the welcome. Cant wait to see the clinic TBH. Not to happy with LWC Swansea but dont like saying it as so many people LOVE it there.   

If nothing turns up with the immune testing there is no point in travelling to Nottingham is there. E-mailed Lyndon yesterday to ask him about immune testing etc and he isnt planning on doing any. If anyone wants a copy of the e-mail PM me. Would paste it here but I cant get into my e-mails at mo. 

Thanks again girls, nice to have options and feel a bit more encouraged about it all.

RB
xx


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Ruby, welcome too!
We have our appointment there tomorrow and can't wait!


----------



## ritzi

I am quietly coming on to whisper how is the new clinic?
I have a telephone consultation with dr o'leary tomorrow   
I have 2 adopted boys but dh wants a final fling at IVF before i get too old   not a great experience of IVF with LWC so not thrilled about the prospect so we will see what happens.

ritz

edited friday to add:
phone call went great - dr able to answer all my questions - and we're going in for a formal consultation next week!


----------



## shah74

Had an appointment at Crmw clinic today, had a look around and informal chat with Dr Amanda O'leary.  She was easy to talk and I felt comfortable.  Anyone ever been treated by her?

Never been in a clinic before but everything was clean and tidy which I would expect as they havn't done any treatment there yet.  They start their first mid August.

Have a appointment at IVF wales on Monday to discuss my options, dissapointed that waiting list is 18months on NHS so just need to decide where to go for private treatment.

Sharon


----------



## CLAIRE1969

Hi All,

I have my first appointment with Dr Amanda O'leary next week as well,just wondering if anyone out there has had a consultation with her and what she is like?


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Girls,

we had our consultation with Amanda today and she was really lovely.  Explained everything, showed us around the treatment rooms.  She was really easy to talk to as well.
We are booking treatment there for January (our choice to wait, they could treat us straight away.

Hope this helps, would definitely reccommend them
xxx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi Ladies

Open evening/day

WEDNESDAY
1. Vixxx
2.pheobs1


SUNDAY
1. queenie
2. pix trix
3. josiejo
4. Moocat
5. RubyBeth
6. Sugar (Tess)

Sounds like the clinic is going to be very popular. I am defo having tx there in the new year. Having a lap to remove tubes and adhesions and free up ovaries but depending on the waiting list time will depend on when I have apt. I am hoping to have the planning before the lap and then can start tx about a month after. After our last tx I decided i did not want to do it again as it was so awful but having seen the new clinic I cannot wait to go again.

Looking forward to seeing you all there


----------



## RubyBeth

Hi everyone,

Nice to see the list growing and docs being mentioned. Always nice to get a feel for them isnt it? Cant wait for open day now.

Hope everyone is ok,

RB
XX


----------



## CLAIRE1969

Had my appointement with Amanda today.Have to admit I was a bit sceptical about the other posts on here,but everything went very well.She was able to answer all my questions and I have to agree with the other comments  that she really is a lovely doctor and so easy to talk to.She showed me around,they do consultations upstairs and EC and ET are all downstairs.What I really liked was that you have your own private recovery room with tv to keep DH entertained! Planning treatment for September-can't wait.

Claire


----------



## shah74

Hi Everyone

Went for second consultation today at IVF Wales.  Really dissapointed as AMH is under 1, told this means I have very few eggs left and might not respond well to drugs and produce additional eggs.  Have been added to NHS waiting list, asked about private and there are no appointment until Novemeber.  I'm worried Novemeber will be too late for me.  Had an informal appointment ar CRMW last Friday, they told me I can start treatment as soon as I'm ready so I've now made an appointment at CRMW for Friday, hope to start treatment ASAP
Keeping my fingers crossed
Sharon


----------



## marieclare

hi all, for the people that have had consultations, can I just ask did you receive confirmation of your appointment in the post beforehand? I'm sure the girl said on the phone she would send confirmation but that was a few weeks ago. 

Its great to hear Dr O'Leary sounds friendly, I am really looking forward to getting a fresh opinion. 

Has anybody done the treatment planning during the consultation itself? Just wondering if you can get everything scheduled there and then? I am hoping so   .
Best wishes to all xx


----------



## pheobs1

Hi Marieclare - we got some forms to fill in.  Had to take our passports with us and two passport photos too.  Basic info on the forms, much like IVF Wales stuff.  I get the impression that you can get your treatment planning done on that visit.  We aren't starting until January, but we still talked through what we would be doing, the drugs, scan days etc.  We also had all the paperwork to take away for consenting to IUI.  We will have another appointment just before treatment though, as it is quite a way off.  We are having Donor IUI, so they are going to ring us to let us know when our swimmers get there too!
Hope this helps


----------



## marieclare

Thanks Phoebs that is helpful, I had a feeling we would need ID or something so I will contact them to check where the letter is. 

Thanks
Marie xx


----------



## ritzi

marieclare - we had a form arrive in the post with basic details to fill out and instructions to bring passport or driving license.....

our appointment today went well. Dr Amanda was lovely and very informative. we have decided to have IVF there   the clinic itself is lovely sparkly new of course but more importantly it sounds as if the team really care and want to get us PG. so on the rollercoaster for us again once all tests etc are done   

Dr amanda said there were lots of people booked into the open days this week - have fun all! 

ritz


----------



## dizzywizzy

Morning ladies, After getting a negative result from 2 embryo ICSI at IVF wales last week am not really happy with the treatment/service I received from them, especially as I am paying so am going to try the new clinic. Rang this morning and have planning appointment etc on Monday with Amanda. Really eager to get our next cycle going whilst we are still in the same mindframe and not giving up.

Has anyone actually started their medication etc from the new clinic yet?

When are they doing their first egg collections?

x


----------



## marieclare

Dizzy sorry to hear about your negative result. But its great news getting a planning apt so soon with CRMW. I would be really interested to hear how it goes and what happens in terms of scheduling and getting drugs etc. Also the logistics of transferring across, notes and bloods etc. 

Best wishes
Marie


----------



## ritzi

when i spoke to Dr Amanda she said they have done IUI's already.......and the first EC's are booked in as some women are on stimms now   considering the clinic only opened on july 12th thats pretty good going i think   

ritz


----------



## CLAIRE1969

Hi All
Sharon how did appointment on Friday go? Are you having treatment  at IVF wales or going to the new place ?I've noticed on the crmw website that the open days are fully booked-I guess that's  a good sign but I just want to start treatment before they get overwhelmed!( me being selfish)
Dizzywizzy  sorry about your bfn let us know how you get on on Monday?

claire xxx


----------



## shah74

Hi Claire

Appointment went really well.  Amanda O'leary is lovely.  Signed consent forms and will start  IVF TX on my next cycle which should be around end of August.  I will be starting short protocol.  My chances are fairly low but I'm keeping everything crossed.  Are you going to any of the open days?  

Sharon x


----------



## marieclare

Hi Shah, 
Good luck with your treatment. Do they have a preferred pharmacy and do you know how long it will take for your drugs to arrive?
Marie xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi ladies, just come back from the new clinic and we start icsi there end of august too - you get drugs through ferring homecare x


----------



## shah74

Hi Marie

Thank you, Amanda told me they'll probably give me the drugs at clinic and I'll have to pay them for drugs.  Very nervous about the injections but I'm sure I'll get used to it after 2 or 3 times.
Sharon x


----------



## CLAIRE1969

Hi All,

Sharon not going to the open evening as I did not see the point as have had a tour of crmw from Amanda already.

Amanda did say drugs are ordered through homecare directly and arrive the following day to any address you want-hope that helps.


Claire xx


----------



## dizzywizzy

Hi Sharon, I was terrified of the injections too, but honestly get an icecube and hold it on your belly for a few minutes and you don't feel the injections! Good luck x


----------



## marieclare

Thank you for the answers about drugs, that sounds straightforward. Also great that they arrive so quickly. I was concerned about not being able to get drugs in time to start straight away. 

Sharon I second the icecube technique it really does work. Don't worry just take your time, go slowly would be my advice. do you know what type of stims you will be on? With some drugs you get a loaded pen so that's even easier as you just click. xx


----------



## Redkay75

Hi all,

I'm new here but went to the CRMW open evening last night, wow it's really nice and all the staff are incredible after not thinking much of JE at IVF Wales. 

The technology is really top notch and the patient rooms are lovely with doors not shabby curtains!

I'm sold and we have chosen that when we are ready we are having treatment there!

K


----------



## jk1

Hello,

Sharon...i use a packet of frozen peas!!  does the job!!

Hope eveyone is ok, sounds like the new clinic is fabulous!!  Will def go there if my cycle at ivf wales in october doesn't work but fingers crossed we won't have to!!

Jo xx


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies   

Does anyone know how much a consultation  is at new clinic please 

Thanks 

R    xxx


----------



## josiejo

Hi Ratsy, 

Inital consult is £195.  All the prices are now on the website. 

x


----------



## Jule

Hi girls just wondering if any one is going tom to the open day at the new clinic?


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Jule, I'm going to be there. Are you? Would be lovely to see you. Queenie is going too


----------



## josiejo

I am going too but have only ever met Queenie. I am pretty excited and DH is hoping that there will be free coffee and cakes lol


----------



## PixTrix

will look forward to meeting you Josie, I'm sure Queenie will introduce us. I am really looking forward to it, feeling a bit poo today so really hoping I'll be feeling better. Going no matter what tho! lol @ the coffee and cakes - yum


----------



## Queenie1

SUNDAY
1. queenie
2. pix trix
3. josiejo
4. Moocat
5. RubyBeth
6. Sugar (Tess)

jules are you coming today. if so will be great to see you. really looking forward to the open day and to seeing everyone. 
josie i will look out for you. 
pix and sugar see you later. x


----------



## ratsy

Hi girls 

Im going today il look forward to seeing you all i know some of your names from the ivf wales site 

R xxx


----------



## kara76

meet at the CRMW then lol

enjoy it ladies, i have been and wow its pretty amazing and Lyndon is like a pig in poo lol. i was very impressed by everything. the detail that has gone into things is amazing

enjoy


----------



## josiejo

I hope I can remember what you look like Queenie, I am a bit rubbish at remembering faces lol 
Looking forward to meeting you all
x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Hi everyone

See you all later, cannot wait to see the clinic again (had a look around when I met Lyndon there for a chat).

See you soon


----------



## Queenie1

firstly wow what a fab clinic. they have all the best equipment and such a caring attitude from the staff small and friendly.

secondly it was great to see everyone there it was like a mini meet. great to see you sugar, pix, jule and lje. lovely to see you again josiejo and lovely to meet you ratsy.

josie i was the same worried that i might not remember you.


----------



## moocat

Hi everyone 

I was there too but didn't know who anyone was!!! very impressed with the clinic and staff. The facilities look a amazing and love the idea of having your own room to recover in!! dh got a bit emotional (bless him!) as its been a long journey for us and it was his birthday today! anyway we are going to ring tomorrow and book in for our first consultation

xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi everyone, hope you dont mind me joining in. For those who dont know me I have been on a break from treatment for 18months following some unrelated health issues and are now ready to start the rollercoaster again. I've been lurking around the boards the whole time but not been posting very much as I have been feeling a bit left out !

Kara suggested I consider the new clinic (i have been at LWC Cardiff/Swansea so far) and so I emailed Lyndon with some questions. I had such a great response so we are booked in for our first consult this week. Cant wait now, glad to hear from a few of you that you are impressed with the clininc and the staff. Hopefully be on our first IVF soon and will have some cycle buddies here..

Mrs Thomas x


----------



## RubyBeth

Hi girls

I was there to. Were you the 3 girls sitting on the sofa when everyone arrived? Was looking over (incase you thought you were being stared at!) but too shy to come over and say hello incase everyone thought who the heck is she! Love the clinic and would def be happy to have a cycle there. 

Good luck to everyone who is getting treatment there. Looks very impressive. We will be a while before we go ahead with ours but will be keeping an eye on everyone. 

Welcome Mrs Thomas. I have also been at LWC Swansea til now and like this new clinic. Good luck and will keep everything crossed for you.

Oh girls I was the one with the black cobweb shawl thingy on! LOL standing by the pillar with glasses and my DH had a purple top on. 

Take care

RB
XX


----------



## Queenie1

hi mrs thomas lovely to see you back. when is your app at the clinic. hope you like it there.

rubybeth and moocat yes it was sugar, pix and i on the sofa chatting away. rubybeth you should have just come over and said hi. perhaps we should have all worn something so we knew we were off ff. 

will be interesting to hear off anyone cycling at the clinic. will be very exciting when the clinic have their first bfp.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Queenie, yes good to be back I think, lol ! Quite excited about seeing the clinic.

Hi RubyBeth, I've had no problems at LWC but already feel more positive about the new clinic

My appt is Thurs pm, will let you know how it goes. I too would be interested to hear from anyone cycling at the mo.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Evening all

Hi there Mrs T, good luck with your apt. I have my apt in January (waiting on a lap before next tx) and cannot wait. I would love to be doing tx now. I know they are expecting the first lot of ec endish of August. I bet the bfps will be coming thick and fast from there.

Moocat and Rubybeth - glad you enjoyed the day, it is an amazing place run by amazing people. It would have been nice to have met you so hopefully next time. Maybe we can start having crmw meets.

Queenie - great to see you, you are looking really good. Hope your lap is very soon, you cant have to wait too much longer surely. Looking forward to coffee next week.

Pix - again great to see you and you too are looking good. Hope you have heard about your lap too, bet you cannot wait to start tx now. 

Hopefully we will have the clinic on the Clinic Approved Board section so we can chat properly there.


----------



## josiejo

Was lovely to see you again Queenie and to meet the people you introduced me to, will hopefully get to a proper meet soon so I can speak to you all properly. Ratsy it was good to put a face to the name, sorry I didn't get to speak to you more. I was really silly nervous for some reason.

I was very impressed with the clinic and the whole team there seem really lovely. I would love to have my next cycle there but as we can get the free cycle at IVF Wales, DH says we need to have that 1st.

Can't wait to hear from people cycling there, I am sure the 1st BFP will be soon.


----------



## julespenfold

If anyone from here wants to come along to the meets on the IVF wales board they are more than welcome they are usually held monthly in Bridgend. 

There is currently a treatment meet in Bridgend on Monday 23rd August and a general meet on Saturday 25th September.

Would be nice to meet people going through tx in the area regardless of what clinic they are under

Jules x


----------



## PixTrix

It was lovely to see you all on Sunday and to meet some new faces. So impressed with the clinic, I want to be cycling there right now!! Seen on the website that they are doing acupuncture on site too


----------



## josiejo

I'm the same Pix, I don't think I want to go back to IVF Wales for my NHS cycle now. Everything about the new place seemed perfect, i think cycling there will be less stressful.


----------



## kara76

http://beta.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/console/b00tfv60/Jamie_Owen_and_Louise_Elliott_18_08_2010

Lyndon and Amanda talk on the radio at 1010am this morning


----------



## pheobs1

Hiya everyone, sorry I have been a bit quiet.  Would have loved to have met up with you all at the open evening.  DH isn't so keen on that though, he wants to keep it private, in case we know anybody.  He struggles with it a bit, as it's make factor I have to respect his wishes and try to be as supportive as possible.
Sounds like you all loved it as much as me.  Can wait to start tx in January and hopefully have some of you as my cycle buddies!
xxx


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Kara, I forgot about that. I think it is amazing that Lyndon had lectures with Professor Robert Winston about IVF, great stuff.

Totally understand that DH wants privacy Phoebs


----------



## lou7

Hi everyone

Glad you all had a good experience at the open evening.  It would have been lovely to meet you all and put faces to names.

Well we have officially started our first cycle.  the clinic have been great so far and Amanda has patiently responded to all our emails.    We should be getting out meds delivered on friday so it will be interesting to see whether that's an efficient system.  Booked in for egg collection week starting 27th sept so very excited (as well as terrified!).  This will be our second cycle as we had an NHS go at ivf wales which was a very negative experience so we really hope this is more positive.

Looking forward to hearing about how everyone else is getting on.

Lou xx


----------



## Queenie1

thanks kara for link. forgot to listen this morning. great talk really enjoyed listening. they were both very good.

lou that is fantastic. good luck with your treatment keep us posted how you are getting on


----------



## ritzi

hello all

exciting that lou has started   hoping for lots of BFPs on this thread 

we had an email from amanda today to ask when we want to start treatment - woo hoo. asap!   

i already have my two boys through adoption so i know how lucky i am - am i the only one here with LO's already? just wondering how I'll balance the whole thing   

ritz


----------



## nic2010

Hi everyone

Can I rudely butt in.......??

I had tx at IVF Wales last march and now have 7 month old DD. Just wondering if it's not to rude to ask whats the prices like in the new Cardiff clinic?

Thanks everyone

Nic x


----------



## ritzi

nic there is a price list on the CRMW website (just google and it comes straight up) but cheaper than anywhere else in cardiff   

hth, ritz


----------



## nic2010

Thanks Ritzi   

I can see Debbie has moved over to the new place aswell....

Prices look fab considering it's all private and hopefully alot of one on one care.

Not quite looking at having another go just yet    but great to know it's there.

Thanks again x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi girls, 

Hey Kara, fancy seeing you here, I still think you must be on some kind of commission, lol x
Sugar - thanks, hope your op comes soon
Lou - good luck, be interested to hear how you find it and how the drugs delivery goes.
Ritz - when are you planning on starting?
Jules - good idea on the meets, although I am far too shy/private to come along.
Phoebs - totally understand how DH feels, I am always worried that I will see someone I know as my employers have no clue 

AFM, well me & DH went for our consult today and were really impressed with the clinic. Dr Amanda O Leary was great, really down to earth and easy to talk to. She showed us around afterwards too and the facilities look great. Like where the clinic is too, nicely tucked away out of sight as I always felt exposed at LWC Cardiff !

Cant even believe I nearly didnt consider going to see CRMW now, if anyone is considering it, definately go along and see what you think. Will definately have our treatment there, probably ICSI. Chances arent great 10-15% due to my low AMH (now at 5.1) but still worth a go. After all what have we got to lose, apart from a few grand, lol! 

I need to wait for some blood tests to come back from LWC to send in and then I'm ready to start on the short protocol on maximum dosage to give us the best chance of getting as far as EC. I can then start on day 1 of my following period. If the bloods were to come back tomorrow (Everything crossed) I could be starting as soon as the next few days cos I am due on the weekend !! More likely that I will start in a months time though.

Mixture of emotions tonight, but glad to be moving forward at last. I have been out of the game a while though so any advice would be welcome. I need to do some research on any extras I should be doing. 

Mrs T
x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Quick update for those not on the IVF Wales Boards, had baseline scan today (yes today!) and staring stimms tomorrow. Wish me luck by sending me bubbles please girls.. x


----------



## CLAIRE1969

Hi All,

Back from holiday and can't wait to start Rx.Catching up on all the threads -seems realyy busy.
Lou how does the drug  delivery thing work-did they arrive as promised.I'm just paranoid about this as you know what waiting for deliveries can be like!
Mrs T can't believe you had a baseline scan on a Sunday,I know they have a Saturday clinic but to get a scan on Sunday that really is amazing!
Wishing ,everyone out there loads of BFP"s!

Claire 1969

XXXX


----------



## kara76

mrs T your on your way yay yay

i think its great that a clinic is open all week or at least 6 days


----------



## Georgey

Hi everyone, hope you dont mind if I join you.I phoned up the new clinic and asked for an appointment and was told I could have one next week !!!! Am going to see what clinic is like and my options !!!will then have to decide between there or London, Cardiff would be so much easier but depends at the moment, the clinic in London seems very positive  as far as treatment goes , so dont know, will have to wait and see and then start treatment in one of the clinics next month !!!!!
Its nice to see so many positive things written about the people working there, so will let u all know how it goes x x x 


Good luck Mrs T X X X 


Hi to everyone else x x


----------



## lou7

Hiya

well so far so good....meds delivered to hubbies work on friday with no probs so start suprecur tomorrow.  

Mrs T - It's great that you've been able to start so quickly.    Sending lots of good vibes your way!

XX


----------



## marieclare

Hello, great to hear all the positive news about appointments and people starting treatment. One week til our appointment and really hoping we can start straight away too    
Lou great to hear about the drug delivery. Good luck to all cyclers xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just posted this on the IVF Wales thread too but need all the help I can get...

Right girls, I need advice on the Menopur. As expected I found it an absolute nightmare and my the end of the 6th amp had a miniscule bit of fluid and most of that seemed to end up on my fingers. So follow extreme stress and floods of tears, mixed in with shouting at DH for being useless ! 

Please give me some tips on what to do - I used a 2ml syringe and thick needle as suggested by the clinic but I couldnt get the last of the fluid out of any of the amps. So scared now that I got no stimms tonight, with my AMH cant afford to make mistakes like this.

Will call the clinic tomorrow but would really like your help in the meantime. Mrs T x


----------



## kara76

im sure you would have got enough hun the fluid is just a carrier for the drug (eg the powder)

the menopur amps have suction and that is why it can be tricky to draw up, one way round this is removing the suction and this can be done by putting a bigger hole in the top, does that make sense hun? also tilting the amp and getting the needle right into the corner


----------



## mimi41

Mrs Thomas i used to tip the amp upside down and pull the needle to the stopper so the hole of the needle can be seen and draw the fluid like that.  Hope that makes sense.


----------



## marieclare

Mrs Thomas I hope it goes better tonight with the menopur, I'm sure you were getting enough too. My DH always said it was really tricky to draw up just because of the suction.


----------



## kara76

mrs t how did your jab go tonight and did you speak with clinic?

lou hope your jab went well

georgey hope your appointment goes well


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Thanks for all your help last night.

Hi all, yes jab went fine tonite. Practiced with a spare water and empty menopur amp and realised straight away what the problem was. When DH (yes it was his fault, lol) snapped the top off the water there was water in the top so we only started with less than a ml. No wonder I didnt have any left at the end.

So panic over, so relieved that it is much easier than I thought. Dont think I could have coped with that stress every night !!

Hope your supercur went ok Lou.

Mrs T x


----------



## kara76

it is always the mans fault lol , glad your sorted it hun


----------



## Mrs Thomas

I agree, we take all the credit when it goes well, they take all the blame when it goes wrong, lol x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Good luck girls, got fingers crossed for your txs x


----------



## ritzi

MrsT - how is the stimming going?
we're due to start day21 - but my AF is now 2 days late   typical!!! so who knows when it will be! 

lou - have you started to down-reg now?

georgey - hopefully you'll love CRMW - everybody else seems to   i've been to a few different clinics (this is my 10th tx) and i'm very very impressed with this one   

is anyone else going to be having acupuncture with the CRMW?
i think (shhhhh) that someone is going there from the whitchurch acu place (not sure who).......when i spoke to dr amanda she said it should be up and running in a few weeks. I'm really hoping it will be soon as i'd like to start acupuncture again but i found it a faff getting to whitchurch especially before/after ET- onsite sounds perfect   

ritz


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hi Ritz, stimming is going fine after we got over our first nights problems. 

Amanda emailed me at 9 pm last night to check it'd gone ok which was really nice. So impressed with the clinic.


----------



## kara76

hiya ritz i think onsite acu would be great if thats what you chose to do 

mrs t that is so nice of amanda just shows how much she cares. i love a consultant that cares.

hope everyone else is well

would you ladies like a list?

if so do me a favour and add you names and where you are with your tx and i can pop and list on the first page. 

eg

mrs thomas - currently stimming


----------



## ritzi

great kara thanks

ritz - awaiting AF to start tx day 21 

thanks

ritz


----------



## marieclare

Hi Mrs T glad it is going well. Oooh I love a list. 

ritz - awaiting AF to start tx day 21 
marie - consultation 31st Aug. Hoping to cycle asap.


----------



## sugar-fairy

Mrs t glad the stimming going well

I will be right at the bottom of the list, consultation on 10 Jan 11


----------



## kara76

mrs Thomas currently stimming
ritz - awaiting AF to start tx day 21 
marie - consultation 31st Aug. Hoping to cycle asap
sugar - consultation on 10 Jan 11/currently waiting for laparoscopy and removal of tubes due to hydrosalpinx

i will add some colours etc etc in a day or 2

anyone else, if any details are incorrect or need update just let me know later

sugar is that ok to put that much info for you?


----------



## lou7

Hi everyone

Yep I've started my suprecur now.  all ok so far.  not looking forward to the hot flushes and lack of sleep i remember from lst time though  

Mrs T - sorry to hear you had such a stress with your menopur.  sounds like you're a pro now though!  will be coming to you for some top tips in a couple of weeks.  lovely that amanda called you to see how it was going.

ritz and marie - glad you're thinking of starting soon - the more the merrier!  

kara  thanks for this - lou currently down regging.

xx


----------



## kara76

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=245501.0

for you ladies who are cycling


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Great idea, I'll post on the new thread..


----------

